# USMB: The Resistance - Game 7



## ScarletRage

Resistance is a mafia like game for six to ten players. The number of town to scum depend on the number of players but is the scum know their buddies at the start. The whole group knows how many scum are in the game.

Each round has a leader. That leader selects a certain number of players to go on a mission. Town must always vote to succeed on a mission. Scum may fail it. In even player games, mission 4 may require two failures.

Once a leader proposes a mission, the group up or down votes the mission. If the group votes to approve a mission, then that group is sent on the mission. The players selected vote to pass or fail the mission (town must always pass the mission). If the group votes down a mission, that leader is skipped. If a leader is skipped five times for a single mission, scum automatically win it.

The leader order is determined randomly. The leader does not have to pick themselves for the mission but usually does. Everyone will know exactly how many votes is takes to send someone on a mission.

There are never mod confirmations of town or scum in the game. Scum have NO chatting abilities beyond the thread.

Sign here.


Secret Agents (inned)
Arden
CafeAuLait
Grandma
Wolf
Wake
Moonglow
Avatar4321
Shaitra
FA_Q2
Josh_B


Hold Outs (Replacements)
Mathblade

*LAST 24 HOURS FOR THE SIGNUPS! TWO SLOTS MAX LEFT*


----------



## ★Arden

I know and like this game.

*In.*

You shouldn't call it Mafia, though. It's more like a first cousin.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Sounds strange.

For now count me as:

/in

( ill let you know if anything changed @ me please prior to start in case I am unavailable.


----------



## Grandma

I don't understand the concept in the OP at all.

/IN !!!


----------



## Wolfsister77

I don't get it. Any more links I can look at? I'll try it though. Sounds like fun. 

/in


----------



## Grandma

What are the missions?


----------



## ★Arden

The Resistance game - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

I just tried to explain it myself and failed, so here's a link.


----------



## ScarletRage

Grandma said:


> What are the missions?


Pure flavor text. Players pass or fail as to whether or not theyvote that way.

Here is a video. Note, I am not as cute as the girl wearing the fedora.


----------



## ScarletRage

Minor correction: Multiple spies can be on a single mission.


----------



## MathBlade

Gahhhh Allison is hot! #dreaminess fail and has played Resistance a lot and it turns into a math game at times.

Therefore probably sitting this out so people learn unless you need a replacement.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Uh Oh, math. I'm in trouble.


----------



## Wake

Now, see, I have _never_ heard of this idea before.

Until now.

Please count me in!


----------



## ScarletRage

Great. 

It's flipless mafia in a way. Totally fun to play.


----------



## ScarletRage

Guys we got 5...we need a few more...


----------



## Wolfsister77

Not everyone sees this part of the forum. So we could @ those who usually play or who have shown interest. I can do it later when I find a list and have time or Wake can use his list. Shaitra  might play but she's out of town. dblack is another good choice. There's others I'm sure.


----------



## ScarletRage

Ins

Arden
Cafe
Grandma
Wolf
Wake

Invited
RosieS
Avatar4321
AyeCantSeeYou 
@JoshB
Shaitra 
dblack

Replacements
Mathblade

Wake, How can I get editing powers?


----------



## ScarletRage

Josh_B There now you are invited


----------



## Moonglow

I'll try it....


----------



## Avatar4321

not sure I understand the rules but I'm in


----------



## Wake

ScarletRage  you would have to PM cereal_killer . He owns USMB and decides who can have game-mod privileges.


----------



## ScarletRage

avatar, watch the game getting played in the youtube video. That will explain the rules. I'll also have a first post writeup prepared.

There's three slots left.


----------



## Wolfsister77

FA_Q2 

TheOldSchool 

Sgt_Gath 

Who am I missing? I know I'm missing people.


----------



## ScarletRage

Yup all of them are invited too. 

I'll be drafting up the introduction post and my VC. The VC will look a little different since there is no lynching.


----------



## Shaitra

OK, I'm in.  Just got back about an hour ago.


----------



## ScarletRage

Woot! Two slots left for max.

Given we have plenty for a good game, closing the game in 24 hours from this post, regardless of the number that have inned.


----------



## Josh_B

Scarlet are we supposed to PM you the votes?


----------



## ScarletRage

Josh_B said:


> Scarlet are we supposed to PM you the votes?



Yes. Leader decisions are public. Votes are private. I do reveal the approve/reject votes for missions all at once though.

Are you in?


----------



## ScarletRage

Oh my god...

Forgot

House

*smack me silly*


----------



## Avatar4321

no thank you. I don't smack women around. I find bring respectable leads to a long and happy life


----------



## House

Thanks, but I'll have to pass on this one.

I'm spread pretty thin on MS and want to keep a sliver of my attention span available for Cafe's game.

Thanks for the invite, though!


----------



## Avatar4321

I meant I'll pass on smacking her


----------



## House

Avatar4321 said:


> I meant I'll pass on smacking her



I know what you meant.


----------



## FA_Q2

If there is still a slot I am game


----------



## ScarletRage

Yup, now there's one more.

Josh appears to be interested but he didn't in in the thread... so :S


----------



## MathBlade

If one more is all you need I can replace in to the invisible intangible player's spot starting tomorrow.


----------



## ScarletRage

Nah Math, the game will start with 9 provided no one else ins. The numbers are prebalanced once I had six.


----------



## MathBlade

Alrighty  Go have fun!  I will request obs for the game though.


----------



## House

/spectator


----------



## ScarletRage

Josh takes the last spot. I hope to have role PMs out this morning. There will be 6 town and 4 scum.


----------



## Wake

Heh heh heh...


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I'm in!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nevermind, I see it's full.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Well, you can always join the replacement list with math. Finally watched the video so I think I get what is going on enough to at least make a go at the game.


----------



## ScarletRage

AyeCantSeeYou You are on the replacement list. Finishing the introduction now.


----------



## ScarletRage

Game starts now!


----------

